# Bush Viper Scale Pics



## jonk (Sep 6, 2009)

I tried to snap a few photos pertaining the the keeled scales of my Variable Bush Vipers.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

gorgeous vipers man. one of the best looking animals in the world. thanks for sharing


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)

GORGEOUS!!! They look like tiny little leaves, neatly glued together.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sick pictures!


----------

